# Roamer Pall Mall



## Robbiec (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I've been lucky to have found this little rough diamond and am wondering how to proceed. A few pictures first:























































So what I have is a MST 448 movement (or more accurately a Peseux 7010) encased in an 18K gold oval case. The movement in non operational at the moment, I can unwind but not wind. It is completely filthy but a genuine watch i.e. not a Frankenstein piece. What can be done or what would you advise the best course of action with this. I am thinking that this is probably early 70s? Thanks for looking


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm no expert so cannot offer any advice but I like the watch.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats one gunky watch!

case wise a good clean in mild detergent with a little toothpaste mixed in using warm water would do the trick( I use a soft bristled old toothbrush which always works wonders) followed by a polish with a decent silver or gold cloth...the crystal may clean up with autosol or similar if it isn't cracked(any deeper scratches can be buffed out with various grade finger nail buffers first )...the movement if you don't know how needs a definate clean so off to a decent watch repair guy, the dial may clean off? if it's badly scratched then a redial would be necessary but it just looks dirty to me...is the mark between 4 and 5 just gunk?...I clean my dials after removing first with blu-tak or similar I have done this loads of times and it's never lifted any printing but proceed carefully then when most is removed a quick wash with very mild soft soap(baby soap) under a running tepid tap should get the rest off I just gently massage it with my fingers you could also use a very soft modelling paintbrush!

If you're not sure send the whole watch off to a specialist.


----------



## Robbiec (Jun 4, 2011)

stefano34 said:


> Thats one gunky watch!
> 
> case wise a good clean in mild detergent with a little toothpaste mixed in using warm water would do the trick( I use a soft bristled old toothbrush which always works wonders) followed by a polish with a decent silver or gold cloth...the crystal may clean up with autosol or similar if it isn't cracked(any deeper scratches can be buffed out with various grade finger nail buffers first )...the movement if you don't know how needs a definate clean so off to a decent watch repair guy, the dial may clean off? if it's badly scratched then a redial would be necessary but it just looks dirty to me...is the mark between 4 and 5 just gunk?...I clean my dials after removing first with blu-tak or similar I have done this loads of times and it's never lifted any printing but proceed carefully then when most is removed a quick wash with very mild soft soap(baby soap) under a running tepid tap should get the rest off I just gently massage it with my fingers you could also use a very soft modelling paintbrush!
> 
> If you're not sure send the whole watch off to a specialist.


Thanks for the reply Stefano. As i'm a complete novice with regards watches in general besides taking them apart when I was younger and never getting them back together again I shall leave well alone with the exception of perhaps cleaning / polishing the case. The mark between 4 & 5 is a scratch I think. I put it under a lens later and see if I can magnify it a few times and post up. There are a lot of scratches in the crystal (thats the glass part yes?) maybe .3mm to .5mm depth.


----------



## Robbiec (Jun 4, 2011)

Dr_Niss said:


> I'm no expert so cannot offer any advice but I like the watch.


, its a gorgeous looking thing, I can't wait to see it back to its former glory.


----------



## Robbiec (Jun 4, 2011)

I am pleased to announce that it is now ticking away successfully and matching time with my Omega Geneve 

Now to find a strap that suits it, needs a curved 16/17mm spring bar and i'm thinking brown leather.

I've also added to my collection with a Popular 17J and just tonight a Rotodate 44J


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Robbiec said:


> I am pleased to announce that it is now ticking away successfully and matching time with my Omega Geneve


Any photos of the cosmetic refurb? Not often you see on in 18 ct.


----------



## Robbiec (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll do some up tomorrow when I have some light. I've basically only degunked it as much as I dare. And I've got myself a place on an ETA course in Oct  to help me keep it running in the future.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I've been wondering how the refurb has progressed. Looks to me, with such a watch, it would be well worth entrusting the entire restoration job to Chris Heal of Sussex. They'll do a fabulous dial refurb for much less than most others, I believe. Just send them the whole watch and they'll return it in as new condition. It's quite astounding what they can do(see chealwatch.com for examples).


----------



## Robbiec (Jun 4, 2011)

Not much has happened tbh, degunked as much as I dare, have not touched the crystal, changed the strap from the horrific one it came with, still not happy with the one on it. Thanks for your recommendation of Chris Heal, he had been on my shortlist. Ireland does not seem to have any restorers of any kind that I can find at least.


----------

